
FBI to start grooming teen hackers - tmaxxcar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/01/making_a_hash_fbi_grooming_pre_cannabis_teens/
======
bediger4000
Is it just me, or is every use of "grooming" seeming very creepy lately? I
mean the similarity in this case to the pedophile's "grooming" of future
victims is amazing.

